# Funeral Attire?



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, my 90 year old Grandmother passed away early this morning so I am flying home for the funeral on Tuesday.

I have a closet full of blazers and sport coats, but I haven't owned a suit since walking away from the corporate world 15 years ago so I have two options:

A. Wear what I have: tropical wool dark charcoal trousers with a navy blazer.

B. Go today to be fitted for a suit that I will most likely not have a need for until someone else dies......and with my weight fluctuations the most likely scenario would be that this would be a single use purchase.

Thoughts?

Hopefully the trousers with blazer, black shoes and belt, white shirt and understated tie will get me by?

Thanks!


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry about your Grandmother.

blazer,grey flannels,white shirt,tie,black shoes should be fine.

Probably better than what some will be wearing.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I agree with Anglophile -- navy blazer and grey/charcoal trousers with a white shirt and tie should be fine. If I had a suit, I'd wear it, but I wouldn't go out and buy one. It's not a fashion show -- your being there is what counts.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The navy jacket and charcoal pants will be fine. In fact I just recently attended the funeral for a close friend's Mother and he was wearing the exact same thing; and until you mentioned it I don't think I gave a second thought to what he wore. I certainly wouldn't go out and buy a suit just for this one wearing.

My condolences on the loss of your Grandmother.

Cruiser


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, in your situation I would simply go with the ensemble suggested above. Go with black oxfords (or bluchers) if you have them, and as restrained a tie as you have. I have quite a bit of experience with funerals, and you will be on the very upper echelon of respectful attire amongst the attendees.

I would say long term it wouldn't be a bad idea to have a suit around but now's not the time to buy one.

I'm very sorry for your loss. My 90 year old grandmother passed away two months ago, so I know what it's like.


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

Sorry for your loss as well. I was very close to my grandmother who passed away at 88 and it is a loss still felt in our family.

Your sartorial plans sound fine. 

One question, what would have made your grandmother happy in terms of your dress? That would be my guiding principal.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry about your loss. I also would not bother to have a suit made in a rush. The blazer and grey slacks are fine. This is about comforting the rest of your relatives; as long as you are not being flashy, you should be okay.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

B R A N D X® said:


> Well, my 90 year old Grandmother passed away early this morning so I am flying home for the funeral on Tuesday.
> 
> I have a closet full of blazers and sport coats, but I haven't owned a suit since walking away from the corporate world 15 years ago so I have two options:
> 
> ...


Condolences on your grandmother's death. 

I concur re: navy blazer, charcoal trousers, and low-key,conservative shoes and accessories. This is about faith and family, not fashion.

May her memory be eternal!

hbs


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family. 

Your blazer, trousers, etc. will be just fine.


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks, all, for the condolences and advice. This side of my family is relatively wealthy and decidedly dressy so I will, most likely, look like the Country Cousin, but as many of you pointed out this isn't about dressing to impress. It is important to me though to be dressed appropriately in order to honor my grandmother.

Thanks again for all of the warm responses!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm sure you'll look fine as long as it's dark colours. I've been to funerals where even the wealthy don't dress appropriately!

I'm sorry for your loss. She lived to a good age, at least.


----------

